# Wiener Vape Co. - Juice Reviews



## MISS"T" (4/11/15)

Right I'm totally new to the forum and to vaping itself but I've seen a few reviews a few articles and a few posts where people talk about how it took a while to quit smoking. Now I say a while because in comparison to me anything longer than two days is a while lol. I think I got totally lucky by meeting the right people who helped me get the right gear and hooked me up with some amazing juice that you can comfortably Vape all day. 

Soooooo I've gotten Belly Rub and Dogs life from Wiener Vape Co. They are both awesome. Now when it comes to all the technical stuff I think I'm a bit useless but what I can tell you is that both juices are smooth full of flavor and deliver exactly what they describe. 

So if you are looking for a great all day Vape juice head on over to Wiener Vape Co. They are on Facebook and let them hook you up... You won't regret it I promise. 
   

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre (3/1/16)

When you get a new juice and, within an alarmingly short period of time, it looks like this





​you know you have a winner for your taste buds and you immediately fetch more






*FETCH*​On VapeClub's web site Fetch by Wiener Vape Co. is described as: _Papaya with notes of plum and other refreshing fruits, go ahead fetch some more!_
One 30 ml bottle will set you back R145.00. VG 70.

On cutting open a ripe papaya, you get not only the typical smell of papaya, but also a whiff of what I shall call a "green" aroma - thanks to the seeds and skin. 



​Should you eat a seed or some of the skin, you get the same "green" aroma, but with a lot of unpleasant bitter. And here is where Fetch shines for me. You get the full on flavour of papaya - soft, buttery and sweet with musky undertones - all of which could be too much if taken in excess. However, in addition, you also get the "green" aroma, but without the bitter, which also gives you less sweet and more fruit. You get the same splendid taste and aroma as if you have just sliced a fresh and ripe papaya. I speculate that maybe the notes of plum and other fruit accomplish this unique "green" aroma. 



​I have been vaping Fetch at between 16 and 25W on Reos with Origen Little 16BF drippers. 

For me this is probably the closest to real fruit that I have ever vaped. It is not, like many so called fruity juices, a dessert juice with fruity notes - it is the real thing. 

Christopher Columbus called the papaya the "fruit of angels". Fetch is the juice of angels. If you like fruit, specifically papaya - get it now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Cespian (3/1/16)

Andre said:


> When you get a new juice and, within an alarmingly short period of time, it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Similar experience. Currently vaping Tail Chase. Ive bought 4 bottles of it thus far (got 3 bottles after the first one). A bottle lasts max 2.5 days

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Absolutely outstanding review @Andre. Loved the pictures and the explanations. Couldn't rate it winner because I am now on my cell. 

PS - Am busy with this juice now from your previous comments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/1/16)

Thank you for the awesome review @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (12/1/16)

Tried tail chase for 2 days now and absolutely love it! Perfect morning vape for me and maybe after dinner ☺

I am looking to give lick a try as i am looking for a proper red liquorice vape. Anyone tried it before perhaps?

I know i am currently all over the place but its the beginning of my vape relationship so i am trying as much as my budget allows to see what i like and eventually i will settle into a flavour pattern...or not

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

Tail Chase and Belly rub #nuffsaid

After @Andre post gonna fetch me some Fetch from SirVape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991 (13/1/16)

I'll just leave this here. 

The dent in the amount of liquid was created using my crius at 60w on 0.33ohm kanthal build. 

The flavour comes through just as @Andre described it. It is a definite ADV for the hot dry days to come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Hi guys, am loving the posts and the enthusiasm, but as a friendly reminder, these are review threads 

So it helps other members reading these threads later if you actually describe the vape and the taste as well as what equipment you are using.

Otherwise, no offence, but it becomes a mish mash of commentary with reduced value for those seeking reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Hi all

This is my first review of a Wiener Vape Co. Juice. For those who don't know, Wiener Vape Co. is run by @Rooigevaar on this forum. He is a long time passionate vaper and has translated his passion into making juices. His juices are sold at several vendors. I got the Fetch juice some time back from Vape Club and if I recall correctly it cost me R145 for 30ml. I got the highest available 12mg strength. It's a 70% VG juice. Been vaping it for nearly 3 weeks in several devices. Here goes...

*Wiener Vape Co. - Fetch (18mg)*

*Bottom line - a super fresh pawpaw vape. I liked it for its uniqueness, smooth texture and just the right amount of flavour. Although pawpaw is not my ideal flavour, this juice proved to me that Wiener Vape Co. makes high quality juices. I am keen to try others in the range. *




It's a fairly clear liquid and has a light pleasant fruity smell. 

I get a *luscious and flavourful pawpaw* taste straight away with some other fruity sweetness in the background. It reminds me of being on a beach in Mauritius. It's very smooth and the flavour is not overpowering. The pawpaw is mild and refreshing. Very fresh taste. It's a great fruity vape and quite different from any fruit vape I've tried thus far.

It is on the sweet side but not overly so. I found the sweetness lightened up a bit the more I vaped it. The vape has a dryish feel to it. It's not warm or cold, somewhere in-between. It has a natural taste.

*Throat hit was surprisingly decent* for me considering it was 12mg (my usual being 18mg) and 70% VG. I do get a slight tingling sensation on my tongue from time to time. Good vapour production as one would expect from a high VG juice.

It has a *smooth texture*, which I think works very well for this juice. It's quite a mellow vape and has good all-day potential.

The juice vaped very nicely in my equipment. I appreciated the clear colour, which didn't wreak havoc on my coils and wicks. Wicks were pretty spotless when rewicking.

The aftertaste is very mild yet pleasant. However I did find that the exhaled vapour had a slightly unpleasant over-ripe odour. HRH knew when I was vaping it  Not a train smash, but that over-ripe sensation does linger in the nasal cavities for a while. A minor negative for me.

I enjoyed vaping this juice. While the pawpaw is not my ideal flavour, this juice proved to me that Wiener Vape Co. makes high quality juices. I am now keen to try other juices in the range.

If you like pawpaw, you will probably enjoy this juice a lot.

As far as equipment goes, I vaped it on two Reos (RM2 and Nuppin) as well as the SubTank Mini. Of these, I preferred it on the Reo/Nuppin.

Reo/RM2 - mouth to lung - very good allround vape
Reo/Nuppin - lung hit - to me this was the best. Not as sweet and I found it gave a more "accurate" pawpaw taste. It could also be that I just preferred it lung hit style.
Subtank Mini - RBA 1.2 ohm custom built coil - more "gentle" and a muted flavour. Lower wattage to be fair. I did enjoy it though for mindless vaping.
Packaging:

Decent packaging
Clear glass bottle with a glass dropper cap. The only problem with the dropper for me was the bulbous large point. It's not of the narrow point variety. This meant that refilling some of the devices was a bit tricky. Also, I found that the dropper didn't "suck" up enough liquid, so refilling took me a bit longer. Not sure why - perhaps the "squeezable part of the cap" is not big enough.
The labelling is good and clear. I like the touch of explaining the flavour profile on the label. I could not find the PG/VG ratio on the label - for that you have to go to the website - www.wienervape.co.za
The cap is of the "child deterrent" variety
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.45 ohm para-coil - Rayon wick - (32 to 39 Watts, depending on battery level)
REO Grand/Nuppin1 - 0.40 ohm dual col - Rayon wick - (36 to 44 Watts, depending on battery level)
Subtank Mini on Evic VTC Mini - 1.2 ohm single coil - Rayon wick - (around 15 Watts)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/1/16)

Thank you for a great review @Silver you hit the nail on the head with the profile! Keen to hear your views on "Good Boy"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a Wiener Vape Co. Juice. For those who don't know, Wiener Vape Co. is run by @Rooigevaar on this forum. He is a long time passionate vaper and has translated his passion into making juices. His juices are sold at several vendors. I got the Fetch juice some time back from Vape Club and if I recall correctly it cost me R145 for 30ml. I got the highest available 12mg strength. It's a 70% VG juice. Been vaping it for nearly 3 weeks in several devices. Here goes...
> 
> ...


Ah, you approve too. Great review @Silver. Vaping this as we speak - absolutely fresh and fruity! I must try this at higher power.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, you approve too. Great review @Silver. Vaping this as we speak - absolutely fresh and fruity! I must try this at higher power.



Indeed @Andre - thanks
High quality juice
I need to explore Wiener further!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie (21/1/16)

*Review: Wiener Vape Co- Tail Chase


*
Hi All

This will be my first attempt at a review and I am still a vaping noob so please bear with me...
I just feel these guys make such special juices that this one deserves a review as well.

Vape Gear used:
Subtank mini with Rba 0.3 ohm coil cotton wicked at 30W
Toptank Nano with OCC 1.2 ohm replaceable coil at 10-15W and 0.5ohm coil at 28W

Melo 2 tank with 0.5 ohm coil at 40W

See, noob gear for a noob vaper 

Product:
Wiener Vape Co_Tail Chase
Nic: 0mg, not looking for a TH
Description:Lemon Creams or Fruit loops?Round and around and around you go!

My Review: 

I bought a bottle of this from Vape club a few weeks ago when I was actually looking to grab a bottle of another mixer's fruit loops flavour but they were out of stock and the lady kindly recommended I give this a try. Boy was I surprised...

I have never tried anything from Wiener Vape before but I instantly liked the bottling and the name and the fitting picture of a dog on the bottle.
You can see this is a quality product when you hold it in hand.

Upon opening the bottle i got an instant smell of fruit loops sitting in milk and thought to myself well this is definitely not lemon creams. I filled my little toptank nano and started vaping immediately as I made my way back to the office and I clearly tasted the milk from a bowl of fruitloops on the inhale and a bit of a lemon note on the exhale.
I vaped this in my Subtank back at home with the 0.3 coiled rba and found a more lemony cream taste as i increased the wattage but without losing any of the milkyness. I also had a bit of MTL vaping with the 1.2 ohm coil installed and found it pleasantly milky and sweet with a nice lemon note.

For the guys with the big mods and drippers I am sure you will get a very different experience from what I did with your gear but from what i have vaped so far this juice is simply brilliant. It comes closer to being an ADV than a certain lemon biscuit offering i also tried and loved, simply because the lemon cream notes are not as in your face and a bit more sweet and milky. I found that vaping the other lemon biscuit offering sometimes left the end of my tongue a bit tender if I vape it too long and I didn't enjoy that. I will always have a bottle of that as well with me but as an ADV i would rather stick with tail chase as it is complex enough to play around with the two main flavours on your tongue on the inhale and exhale. Even on the Melo 2 tank with 0.5 ohm coils at higher wattages it is a nice thick milky lemon cloudy vape 
The longer I vape this the more it swings towards Lemon creams.

Pros:
Great taste and quality
ADV for lemon cream lovers
Makes me want more 

Cons:
Just found the bottle dripper point a bit too big when refilling my melo 2 tank, it can be a bit smaller

Verdict:

A lovely creamy vape with sweet and lemon notes. The guys from Wiener Vape Co know their stuff. Will definitely be picking up a bottle of fetch judging on previous reviews and a bottle of Lick on payday!
*

*

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/16)

Great review, nothing noob about it. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (27/1/16)

Please Bare in Mind This Is My Experience And In No Way Do I Mean Bad To Wiener Vape Co.

I seem to be having a different experience..

Just received a bottle of Belly Rub along with a new setup for my mother from VapeClub(iJust2 to get her off the stinkies) and i must say im no9t too impressed 

I got her a bottle of 6mg (I vape at 2-3mg) and i filled her tank up that has a 1.8ohm coil head in. Can't taste anything, you can taste there is a juice, and it has an odd taste, but i can't point out any strawberry or cream in it.

So i figured maybe it was the coil. So i popped in the 0.3ohm that came with the setup and there was a lot more flavour, but still cannot taste the strawberry or creamyness and it tastes like a juice that has oxidized too much.

So i figured why the hell not and popped it on my velocity clone with a 0.3ohm dual clapton build and vaped it between 30W and 50W. That 6mg really messed me around and still trying to clear my chest. But even with the dripper still no real flavour to it.


I mean i love me some strawberry and cream, i make my own variations as well, and if i think back, this tastes like a batch of unicorn milk clone i left in a hot bath for a few hours by accident 

Bellow are some pics so you guys can see if the colour is different to other bottles of Belly Rub to maybe see if i got a bad bottle. This is my first purchase of Wiener Vape Co juice so i don't have anything to compare it to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (27/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> *Review: Wiener Vape Co- Tail Chase
> 
> View attachment 43712
> *
> ...


I like that this reveiw starts off with a picture of an empty bottle. You know it's going to be in favour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (27/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Please Bare in Mind This Is My Experience And In No Way Do I Mean Bad To Wiener Vape Co.
> 
> I seem to be having a different experience..
> 
> ...


Appreciate the honesty. I have found other liquids that people love to be disgusting, but haven't had the balls to criticise them. Nice to get all views on products though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (27/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Please Bare in Mind This Is My Experience And In No Way Do I Mean Bad To Wiener Vape Co.
> 
> I seem to be having a different experience..
> 
> ...



Just an update to my review (If you can call it that)

I have found these pictures on their website:



And looking at mine bellow:


There is something not right with the bottle i received today. Mine is dark, very dark compared to the ones listed on the website.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SwickedV (27/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Just an update to my review (If you can call it that)
> 
> I have found these pictures on their website:
> View attachment 44274
> ...


The images they used were probably 0mg, the nicotine turns it that color. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## VapeGrrl (27/1/16)

SwickedV said:


> The images they used were probably 0mg, the nicotine turns it that color. At least that has been my experience.



Correct...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (27/1/16)

SwickedV said:


> The images they used were probably 0mg, the nicotine turns it that color. At least that has been my experience.





VapeGrrl said:


> Correct...



The images on their site were 3mg freshly made batches, I have spoken to Wiener Vape Co and they are sending me a fresh 3mg bottle to try and see if my opinion on the juice changes.

The bottle has definitely over steeped/oxidised, i tested it against the juice i made a few months back that i heated up too much, they have the same taste and the same "spiciness" to them.

I will be receiving the new bottle in a few days and will post a review on that bottle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex_123 (27/1/16)

@Jebula999 I purchased 3mg belly rub and good boy.
Good boy tastes amazing but I cant taste much out of belly rub as well. There is definitely a hint of strawberry and cream to it but very, very bland.
I can say its almost musky? as well.

Let us know if the new bottle tastes any different. I believe it may be what it was intended to be. Im saying that because the bottle of good boy vapes very nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999 (27/1/16)

Alex_123 said:


> @Jebula999 I purchased 3mg belly rub and good boy.
> Good boy tastes amazing but I cant taste much out of belly rub as well. There is definitely a hint of strawberry and cream to it but very, very bland.
> I can say its almost musky? as well.
> 
> Let us know if the new bottle tastes any different. I believe it may be what it was intended to be. Im saying that because the bottle of good boy vapes very nicely.


I will be doing a full review, all fancy like. So all my new opinions will be in there and i will try describe the taste the best i can 

Will test it in my Bellus, Billow and Velocity again just like last time.

I was thinking i might even make a video? Shall see what happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jebula999 (27/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Quoted from
> http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2013/12/houzaq-interview-nicotine-eliquid.html
> 
> JD: Old e-liquid can get a peppery taste. Is it still safe to use?
> ...


I do agree, but it's not only the taste, it actually burns or scratches the throat on inhale and exhale and closed my chest like i had asthma.


----------



## Jebula999 (29/1/16)

Right, Time for a review. Take 2!

So Wiener Vape Co were kind enough not only to send me a replacement bottle of juice for my mom (6mg Belly Rub) but also included 3 extra bottle of 3mg (Belly Rub, Fetch and Good Boy)

Here is a picture of what the 3 bottles of Belly Rub look like:



As you can see from left to right we have 3mg new, 6mg new and then 6mg old.

Here is the 2 Belly Rubs together of 6mg:



From these images you can see that the bottle of Belly Rub i received a few days ago is indeed much darker than the newer 6mg bottle. This could be to being steeped longer or it can be from oxidization. I am still sticking with my oxidization opinion as i have tasted and compared both juices side by side.

The fresh bottle of Belly Rub is very smooth and fresh. It tastes like a fresh pallet of strawberries that still have their "greeness" to them.

With the previous bottle, the flavour was more of a dark creamy strawberry (that's what i presumed it was meant to be before trying the new bottle)

*THIS PART IS WITH THE 3mg NOT THE 6mg:*

Right, now because i am used to 2mg juices. I swapped out the 6mg for the 3mg, and this is what i experienced:

I tried the juice on my dripper and i was not impressed. It did not taste like something i could vape again. But then i put it in my Bellus running TC, and my word does it shine there, the cooler less dense vape is where this juice does well. It is nice and fresh and has a very pleasant flavour. It is not sweet, but also not bland. It is quite the perfect mix for a hot day.

The most important part is that my mom is enjoying it. She has it in her iJust2 with a 1.8ohm coil, she is liking it a lot. So for that alone this juice is a winner!

Overall between the 3mg and the 6mg, i would rate this juice an *8/10 *for being the fresh strawberry flavour. I don't have experience with fresh flavours, i'm more of a desert/creamy kind of guy. I think i would give it more if it had a slightly more strawberry taste, as running it on TC with a cooler less dense vape, you don't get the flavour kick as when you running it at 50W on a dripepr but it is still pleasant.



Thank you to Wiener Vape Co again, you guys really pulled through to give me another chance. I definitely will be getting more of your flavours in the near future!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MikeVape (29/1/16)

One problem I have is that my local vendors don't stock this. 

Anyone in jhb that does close to Alberton?


----------



## Schnappie (29/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> One problem I have is that my local vendors don't stock this.
> 
> Anyone in jhb that does close to Alberton?


Closest I know of is VapeClub in Benoni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Right, Time for a review. Take 2!
> 
> So Wiener Vape Co were kind enough not only to send me a replacement bottle of juice for my mom (6mg Belly Rub) but also included 3 extra bottle of 3mg (Belly Rub, Fetch and Good Boy)
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your trouble herein. And kudos to Wiener Vape Co who went the extra mile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (30/1/16)

*Review:Wiener Vape Co-Lick



*
Gear used:
Melo 2 tank with 0.5ohm replaceable coil @ 35W
Ijust 2 tank with 0.3ohm replaceable coil @ 75W
Subtank with 1.2 ohm OCC coil @ 15W

Nicotine: 0mg

Product description by Company:Red Liquorice, pomegranate and a little menthol. You gotta Lick it, before you Wick it!

My review
After reading such positive reviews of Fetch and experiencing Tail Chase this was the next juice I had my eyes on and picked a bottle up on Monday. 

I immediately popped it in my melo2 tank with 0.5 coil and vaped it on the way back to Pta expecting the taste of pomegranate and red liquorice with some cooling menthol but that didnt quite happen for me.What I got instead was a taste that reminded me of those cherry flavoured Halls lozenges, which was still pretty good but I was craving those other mentioned flavours.

Not giving up I popped it into the Ijust tank with 0.3 coil and higher wattage and then the juice started to really come into its own.
I tasted pomegranate on the inhale with the cooling menthol and as I exhaled I could taste the redrish on the tip and back of my tongue. I think this juice gets a lot more complex at higher watts and lower resistance and I am looking forward to trying it on my first dripper and 200w mod come month end.

I also tried some MTL vaping on the subtank with 1.2 coil and got a very cool menthol vape from it.Even on my wife's EVOD at 1.8 ohms it was a similar taste.

Now I know tastebuds and device setups differ but personally I find this juice loves high wattages.I would def get another bottle as mine is finished but i find I prefer rotating this juice with something else throughout the day as its not quite an ADV for me but I find myself craving for it after a while. The clouds are obviously decent and TH is not a factor in what I am looking for and I only vape 0mg.
If you are a lover of redrish this juice will not dissapoint.

Verdict:

A refreshing juice that is cooling and surprisingly flavourful at high wattage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Right, Time for a review. Take 2!
> 
> So Wiener Vape Co were kind enough not only to send me a replacement bottle of juice for my mom (6mg Belly Rub) but also included 3 extra bottle of 3mg (Belly Rub, Fetch and Good Boy)
> 
> ...



Great follow up @Jebula999 
I enjoyed reading it and thanks for sharing and taking the time to document your findings!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> *Review:Wiener Vape Co-Lick
> 
> View attachment 44505
> 
> ...



Great review @Schnappie 
I liked how you described it. And your honest opinions add value. Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> *Review:Wiener Vape Co-Lick
> 
> View attachment 44505
> 
> ...


Thank you - is on my list to try too and your review has helped a lot for me to now action that listing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/1/16)

Got my first bottle of Good boy. This is a mild tobacco but sweet vape. 
I see this as a perfect Ry4 blend. 
Give that man a bells.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (15/2/16)

Because of the excellent reviews, I decided to try Fetch and all I can say is that it is an awesome juice. Really loving it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OhmzRaw (21/2/16)

*Review: Wiener Vape Co- Lick*

*Gear used:*
RX200 with a bellus running 0.32ohm dual 26g at 33-40 watts
Evic VTC with a subtank running 0.62ohm single 26g at 24-30 watts
*
Nicotine:* 6mg
*
Flavour profile by Wiener Vape Co: Red Liquorice, pomegranate and a little menthol. You gotta Lick it, before you Wick it!

Review:*

As soon as I received it I was eager to try it, with that being said I immediately popped some into my Crius tank which was with me at that moment. My first impression wasn’t very good as I got a full on menthol flavor and the other flavors weren’t very prominent. The menthol was quite strong. I decided to chuck it into my steeping box and My Oh My! The flavor was tasting waaaaaaaaaaaaay better! I popped it into my Bellus running 0.32ohm dual 26g and vaped it at around 33-40 watts. On the inhale I got a fresh, cooling menthol followed by pomegranate and on the exhale I was getting more of the red liquorice flavor. I got the same kind of flavor from my Subtank but IMO the flavor was tasting better on the Bellus. Different setups gives different flavor. At higher wattages the menthol stands out more. It is a nice refreshing flavor for a hot day. The closest I can get to describe this flavor is a cherry flavored halls sweet. This is the best red liquorice flavor out there to date. I have tried others and this is by far the best. It is a good, balanced joose.

*Verdict:* It leaves a nice cool effect on the throat. It is not quite an ADV for me as I’m not a big fan of menthol but I would use it in my rotation. For someone who loves menthol and red liquorice, this will appeal to them.

*Stay away if:* You hate menthol or not a fan of red liquorice.

The big question and the big answer is: If I lost this bottle today would i go out to buy a new one?... and the answer is YESSS:anirock:. Although I'm not a menthol fan, this is definitely a good joose. It's not an overpowering menthol, but rather a cool refreshing menthol.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Great review @OhmzRaw and thanks for taking the time to share your experiences.

What I love about it is that despite menthol not being your favourite thing, you described it well

I need to buy a bottle now!
Thank you


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

Jebula999 said:


> The images on their site were 3mg freshly made batches, I have spoken to Wiener Vape Co and they are sending me a fresh 3mg bottle to try and see if my opinion on the juice changes.
> 
> The bottle has definitely over steeped/oxidised, i tested it against the juice i made a few months back that i heated up too much, they have the same taste and the same "spiciness" to them.
> 
> I will be receiving the new bottle in a few days and will post a review on that bottle.


I come across a burned taste in local juice VERY often. I DO have the balls to say it out loud though. I really would prefer to buy local but I do NOT like the effect of the ever popular heat baths. 

It seems that fellas like us who get bothered by the taste are a minority though. I personally appreciate knowing about it.


----------



## Kamiel (22/2/16)

Actually enjoying Fetch alot. It's basically inhaling a fresh papaya.

Currently I'm breaking in my Drip The Hype but Fetch is my morning vape of choice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I come across a burned taste in local juice VERY often. I DO have the balls to say it out loud though. I really would prefer to buy local but I do NOT like the effect of the ever popular heat baths.
> 
> It seems that fellas like us who get bothered by the taste are a minority though. I personally appreciate knowing about it.


You must be tasting different local juices than me. I have yet to come across that phenomenon ("burned taste") - in any juice for that matter, local or imported.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> You must be tasting different local juices than me. I have yet to come across that phenomenon ("burned taste") - in any juice for that matter, local or imported.


I ran into that issue with Chocolate juices a lot. DDD was a regular culprit but I've found out recently that my wicking method has been to blame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> I ran into that issue with Chocolate juices a lot. DDD was a regular culprit but I've found out recently that my wicking method has been to blame.


Ah, that usually is the problem. That or power management.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> You must be tasting different local juices than me. I have yet to come across that phenomenon ("burned taste") - in any juice for that matter, local or imported.


THIS is exactly my point though. I will share a bottle and my friends look at me funny over my comments. I am starting to come across more people that experience this on the forum here, and in each thread where there is mention of this taste the use of heat baths comes up.

So as I said it seems to affect a vast minority of users. But if it bugs us it BUGS us.

I aam actually researching this pretty deeply and here are some interesting things I have found:

Flavourants are esthers. Modified alcohol molecules. Terpenes. So they are monomers still capable of further reaction. With application of heat (energy input) your monomers can start binding into polymers. Polyterpene is a sticky substance (remember how old perfume turns into a gooey mess? That is Polyterpene)... Application of dry heat to the polymer causes breakdown in the same way cooking a chop breaks down protein polymers. I believe it is this that some vapers are sensitive to. When the polymer breaks up there is a release of energy and some new chemicals formed.

A bit of google and digging into my reference library has brought me to this point in my thinking.

I will be exploring the question untill I am satisfied with my conclusions. Not quite there yet it is fascinating stuff though really having a good time wrapping my head around it.


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> THIS is exactly my point though. I will share a bottle and my friends look at me funny over my comments. I am starting to come across more people that experience this on the forum here, and in each thread where there is mention of this taste the use of heat baths comes up.
> 
> So as I said it seems to affect a vast minority of users. But if it bugs us it BUGS us.
> 
> ...


Ah, ok I get it I think - you get a taste you do not like with juices where, you suspect, the mixer used a heat bath to accelerate steeping?


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/2/16)

Just a quick interjection. Wiener Vape Co. Is NOT steeped in a heat bath. Previous problem with a juice that was over steeped was not as a result of this. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Just a quick interjection. Wiener Vape Co. Is NOT steeped in a heat bath. Previous problem with a juice that was over steeped was not as a result of this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk





Andre said:


> Ah, ok I get it I think - you get a taste you do not like with juices where, you suspect, the mixer used a heat bath to accelerate steeping?


Quoting both because my reply is relevant to both posts... Yes Andre up to this point I believed it to be heat. But considering @Rooigevaar being kind enough to bring correct info to the table, i am settling with 'over steeped' as the best explanation. I suspect a heat bath will get you to over steeped pretty fast. 

What is boils down to is what is happening on molecular level. Monomers and polymers. Same as with cooking food it is all really chemistry.

I must clarify that I do not view the phenomenon as error from the mixologist. It is simply a point of interest seeing as I want to get into some DIY to actually save some bucks for a change.


----------



## SwickedV (22/2/16)

It is possible that with the heat waves we've been having that flavour could have been affected due to heat as a factor of the weather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Quoting both because my reply is relevant to both posts... Yes Andre up to this point I believed it to be heat. But considering @Rooigevaar being kind enough to bring correct info to the table, i am settling with 'over steeped' as the best explanation. I suspect a heat bath will get you to over steeped pretty fast.
> 
> What is boils down to is what is happening on molecular level. Monomers and polymers. Same as with cooking food it is all really chemistry.
> 
> I must clarify that I do not view the phenomenon as error from the mixologist. It is simply a point of interest seeing as I want to get into some DIY to actually save some bucks for a change.


Very interesting. I have juices 2 years and older and have yet to come upon that phenomenon, but, as you say, maybe it is a small minority that perceives same as a negative taste change over time.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Very interesting. I have juices 2 years and older and have yet to come upon that phenomenon, but, as you say, maybe it is a small minority that perceives same as a negative taste change over time.


I would be wary to even call it 'negative' others might find it enchanting. Just dont want to maake a batch for myself that has that taste...i


----------



## stevie g (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Very interesting. I have juices 2 years and older and have yet to come upon that phenomenon, but, as you say, maybe it is a small minority that perceives same as a negative taste change over time.


@Andre how did they 2 yr old juices vape, any break down of quality and what nicotine content?.


----------



## shabbar (22/2/16)

i thought all juice is good only for a year,shit! always learn new things everyday

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Sprint said:


> @Andre how did they 2 yr old juices vape, any break down of quality and what nicotine content?.


Nicotine of my oldest juices mostly 18 mg. No quality breakdown, which I could detect. All stored in a cool, dark place. Does feel to me, however, as if the Max VG juices are starting to show some wear and tear at this stage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/2/16)

Andre said:


> Nicotine of my oldest juices mostly 18 mg. No quality breakdown, which I could detect. All stored in a cool, dark place. Does feel to me, however, as if the Max VG juices are starting to show some wear and tear at this stage.


Very interesting, got some old juice of a friend who stopped vaping a year or so ago will give them a go who knows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

Also very interested in the effect of aging. Perhaps like cheese different consumers want a different maturity... Which would make a perfect purchase a little hard what with lack of manufacturing date. The plot thickens lol. 

I kinda just assumed 'the older the better' as with most things. Assuming it is kept in good conditions of course.


----------



## Zahz (22/2/16)

As soon as I opened a bottle of belly rub, it took me back to those moments going to a strawberry farm and hand picking fresh red juicy strawberries, that's the smell I got immediately. I must say, these strawberries are really fresh. You can even sort of taste the green leaves that are still on the strawberries. Overall it was a nice strawberry flavour just as you would taste when eating a strawberry. Very smooth and not too sweet. Easily an Adv. A big thumbs up to @Rooigevaar. Definitely a belly rubbing delight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Zahz said:


> As soon as I opened a bottle of belly rub, it took me back to those moments going to a strawberry farm and hand picking fresh red juicy strawberries, that's the smell I got immediately. I must say, these strawberries are really fresh. You can even sort of taste the green leaves that are still on the strawberries. Overall it was a nice strawberry flavour just as you would taste when eating a strawberry. Very smooth and not too sweet. Easily an Adv. A big thumbs up to @Rooigevaar. Definitely a belly rubbing delight


Now that is a mouth watering description!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/3/16)

Company: Wiener vape co

Product Name: Dogs Life

Reviewer: Lord Vetinari

Mod: Esige Eiffel T1

Watts/Volts: 28w to 65w

Atomiser: Melo, Subtank, Arctic, Air Force RDA
Coil Resistance: .2 and .5 ohm

Wicking Material: Kendo and stock coils

Strength: 6mg

Website blurb:

Smooth vanilla custard and other hidden delights. It’s as relaxed as a nap in the sun


Reviewer Notes:

A pretty good custard vape. Cant fault it anywhere. Wont replace Moondust in my rotation but will fit in quite nicely. Going to take my time and slowly discover overtones. Definitely one to take it easy with.
Quite similar to Purple Alien. Think PA but heavier on the custard.

Will buy again. Well done @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Razien Boyes (20/3/16)

Device:
Bellus by Youde at 0.35ohms, 25-30w
Eleaf IStick TC60w

Sooo Wiener Vape Co. was nice enough to send me 3 bottles of 30ml flavour (For being the 300th person to like their facebook page, if you had not done so, dont forget to like!)

Flavours: Lick, Belly Rub and Good Boy (all 3mg)

I will only be reviewing Lick today. Lick is an awesome flavour that has an enhanced but not too overpowering Red liquorice vape with a hint of menthol. The balance is perfect as none of the flavour profiles overwhelms the other. Its so good, I did not manage to taste the others yet as I have been vaping it all day. There is a subtle sweet taste to the flavour which adds to the vaping experience. Being a menthol lover and a sweet tooth, this flavour hit the spot just right! I find the nicotine to hit a bit hard, so if you love high nicotine content, first try it toned down a bit.

I would recommend this flavour to anyone who has similar taste. Even if you not a fan of menthol, give it a go, you wont be disappointed.

If you love clouds, you will get that too, even at low wattage.

I guess thats it for now, will be back for more reviews as I go through the flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Thanks for the review @Razien Boyes and welcome to the forum
Informative first post!
Sounds like my kind of flavour. Need to try Lick now 

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/3/16)

I killed my bottle of Dogs Life in 2 days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (20/3/16)

On my third bottle of Good Boy, opened this morning, juice I expected not to like, now one of my favourites

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

Dude I wanted to order more Fetch, but Sirvape is outta stock! I nearly died! *I GOTTA HAVE more fetch*!!!!! @Rooigevaar I'm dying over here! Fetch is definitely my one of my utter fave's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (28/4/16)

Clouder said:


> Dude I wanted to order more Fetch, but Sirvape is outta stock! I nearly died! *I GOTTA HAVE more fetch*!!!!! @Rooigevaar I'm dying over here! Fetch is definitely my one of my utter fave's!



If you had to post this in 'who has stock' section, vendors that have stock could respond

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (28/4/16)

I found some @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (7/7/16)

Hi Guys, 

This week I won a competition here on ECIGSSA, 100mls of East by Wiener Vapes, and decided to do a short review on it!








It’s always sad when you win something, or receive something for free, and it sucks.

Luckily this is not the case with @Rooigevaar 's East! After throwing it into my Subox setup, I ended up silvering within 10 minutes. I haven’t done that in about 6 months. If you don’t feel like reading the rest, do yourself a flavour (see how clever and witty I am?  ) and go get yourself a bottle.

*Disclaimer*

I have the palate of a 3 year old, I know chocolate tastes good, but Lindt and Cadbury’s are pretty much the same thing, you’re lying to yourself if you think otherwise (please forward all hate mail to @Greyz , he will sort it according to a scale of vulgarity and prioritise accordingly for me).

*Setups*

· Subox + Subtank Mini
o 0.8 ohms
o 22W

· Cuboid + Phoenix Ceramic
o 0.47 ohms
o 50 – 70W

*Website Blurb*

"_Join us on our journey to the Middle East, China and Japan. Go on a taste adventure, with apples from the Aomori Prefecture in Japan blended with Chinese Gooseberry’s from Shaanxi and Henan Province in Mainland China, all brought together with fresh Almond Milk made from Almonds grown near Mersin Turkey."_

*My Experience*

In all honesty when I first read this description, it didn’t appeal to me. What I read was that it tasted like China, but not a spring roll or beef chow mein or Tsing Tao. But because it was a blend unlike any other I had seen it certainly peaked my interest.

Next thing I know, winner wiener chicken diener (No? Too bad, I like my puns  ), I win 100mls on the ECIGSSA competition.

As soon as I could, I throw it into my ADV setup (the Subox combo), and went for it. At first I was surprised by the fruitiness of it. Somehow I missed the Gooseberry in the description, but it was definitely there on my tongue. Followed up by a mouthful of fresh apples, and all rounded off extremely smoothly in a creamy finish (the almond milk for sure!).

It has a hearty throat-kick, they forgot to mention that they put in some ninjas from Japan (or maybe one of these guys -  ) in the juice as well, because it certainly grabs your attention. I’ve been assured that this is because I took the 6mg version, with the 3 and 0 mg options being smooth as the silk on a Geisha  (and I’m not talking about her sleeve).

In saying that, even the 6mg is smooth. The giant throat hit I got was softened a lot when I put it into the Phoenix. Starting at 50W I climbed the power, with the fruitniess really coming through nicely as it went up. This is an absolute dream of a vape, the apple and sweetness of the fruits coming off a lot stronger, but still rounded off really nicely with that creaminess factor.

In short, this is a really nice vape, I will be restocking when I've worked my way through this one (this is only the third juice I have found that I'm willing to get again). I'm so glad I got the chance to try this one out!

Suited for: Those that like fruity vapes, and subtle flavours.

Avoid if: Well, if you don't like fruity vapes and subtle flavours!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/7/16)

ello VapeFam,

My second review, again tested over the period of a week in two setups 

*"I like big builds and I can't deny, All you other brothers can't deny
When a dude walks in..." Onto the Review *

=============================================
Company: *Weiner Vape Co*
Product Name: *East*
​Reviewer: *KimVapeDashian*

*Setup 1*
Mod: *Vaporesso Tarot 200W*
Watts/Volts: *30W - 80W*

Atomiser: *Geekvape Griffin 22*
Coil Resistance: *0.51 Ohms*
Wire Used: *Geekvape 28/32g Clapton Spools*
Build Type: *Duel Coils, 3mm ID*
Wicking Material: *Kendo Gold Organic Cotton*
Wicking Method: *Twist n Pull (Not Scottish roll, regular cut and feed)
Airflow (new): Almost entirely closed, minimum airflow.

Setup 2*
Mod:* Wismec RX200*
Watts/Volts:* 80W - 130W*

Atomiser: *Twisted Messes v1 *
Coil Resistance: *0.22Ohms*
Wire Used: *Geekvape 26/32g Clapton Spools*
Build Type: *Duel Coils, 3mm ID*
Wicking Material: *Kendo Gold Organic Cotton*
Wicking Method: *Scottish Roll*
*Airflow (new): Wide open - Kim's Favourite *


Strength: *3MG*
Price: *R250/50ml(R5/ml)*
Website: *bought from www.sirvape.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co/products/east-50ml*

Website blurb: *"Join us on our journey to the Middle East, China and Japan. Go on a taste adventure, with apples from the Aomori Prefecture in Japan blended with Chinese Gooseberry’s from Shaanxi and Henan Province in Mainland China, all brought together with fresh Almond Milk made from Almonds grown near Mersin Turkey.*_*" *(Thanks @Stosta)_
Flavour Profile: *Fruit Loops, Milk*

Reviewer Notes: *Lovely different bottle design, you wouldn't know that it is by Weiner Vape Co unless reading the labels... I like that the fonts used are that of "eastern" style... However, the bouncers at stripclubs seem to think I am trying to smuggle in a bottle of Poppers.*

*Onto the juice itself, in Setup 1... The reason I have chosen to add airflow into my setup details, is because I find it is one of the crucial elements in tasting juices. Argue away what you want, this is how I do my testings . Starting off at 30W, the vape is great... Fluffy and tastey, with the tarty berries taking main profile for me. The exhale is distinctly different, and the almond milk lingers. Bumping up the wattage, and I started to find the apple - I found my sweet spot around 65W with min airflow. However, this Juice is throaty and that has never changed. I thought at first, it might have been the way I had wicked it - no matter what I did with airflow and wattage, the juice remains throaty.*

*Setup 2, really brought out the throat hit of this juice and I struggled to take decent hits at 100W... I cant deny it being the tastiest cough I have had in a while... I dont know why I found this juice throaty - please note that this is my personal experience.*

*This juice does not work as an ADV for me, due to the throat hit I experienced.*

*I really do love the seal done on each bottle - awesome.*








Similar to: *Nothing comes to mind.*

Avoid if: *You do not like throat hit / Have a sensitive throat like me.*

Thanks for reading 

~KVD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (7/7/16)

My 2c on a throaty vape is the VG might need some distilled water to smooth it down a bit. Like minute amounts maybe .20ml to the bottle. VG has varying amounts of H20 in it and when it is dry the throatyness strikes at least in my experience.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/7/16)

Sprint said:


> My 2c on a throaty vape is the VG might need some distilled water to smooth it down a bit. Like minute amounts maybe .20ml to the bottle. VG has varying amounts of H20 in it and when it is dry the throatyness strikes at least in my experience.



I will try this out and let you know  Thank you for the input


----------



## Taytay (5/9/16)

Juice Genius 
@Rooigevaar has managed to get my sister completely off the stinkies with his Dog's Life (vanilla custard) and my husband with his Tail Chase (Fruit Loops/Lemon Creams). Previously, both of them were twisping but hadn't given up the occasional ciggie completely.
I got my latest fix today (big bottle of Tail Chase which has become the ADV for both hubby & me, as well as a bottle of East and Rainbow Monster).
All of his juices manage to be extremely smooth while still having heaps of flavour. I cannot decide which is my favourite since I have them in rotation, but they are all excellent (I have a basis for comparison because being a very enthusiastic noob, I admit to going all out with ordering and tasting as many different juices as I can).
I am still a noob so I don't know what the correct terminology is, but this is my attempt at explaining what I taste:
* East tastes like those green apple lollipops with a creamy almond taste. I know that may not sound particularly appetizing but it is delish.
* Rainbow monster is skittles through and through. I love skittles. Tangy but still smooth. Lovely
* Tail Chase is exactly what the description says - sometimes I get fruit loops and sometimes I get lemon creams. I would have never thought that a lemon cream vape would appeal to me till I tasted it. Mmmm is all I can say
What I also appreciate about these juices is that they all work so well in my AIO, which I really appreciate since I am not planning to go over to a bigger device anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

Taytay said:


> View attachment 66317
> 
> Juice Genius
> @Rooigevaar has managed to get my sister completely off the stinkies with his Dog's Life (vanilla custard) and my husband with his Tail Chase (Fruit Loops/Lemon Creams). Previously, both of them were twisping but hadn't given up the occasional ciggie completely.
> ...


Thanks for the input @Taytay ! That Rainbow Monster is definitely sitting in my crosshairs at the moment along with a few other juices. Nice to get some feedback on it!


----------



## Rooigevaar (6/9/16)

Taytay said:


> View attachment 66317
> 
> Juice Genius
> @Rooigevaar has managed to get my sister completely off the stinkies with his Dog's Life (vanilla custard) and my husband with his Tail Chase (Fruit Loops/Lemon Creams). Previously, both of them were twisping but hadn't given up the occasional ciggie completely.



Wow! I must admit that yesterday when you were here to collect your juice I did not realize the full impact of the situation. To know that I helped get not one but TWO people off stinkies is just overwhelming! I still to this day remember the feeling of freedom the first time I realized that I did not need a cigarette anymore, and knowing that I am helping others on their journey is the single greatest reward I get out of what I do.

Thank you for sharing @Taytay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Taytay (6/9/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Wow! I must admit that yesterday when you were here to collect your juice I did not realize the full impact of the situation. To know that I helped get not one but TWO people off stinkies is just overwhelming! I still to this day remember the feeling of freedom the first time I realized that I did not need a cigarette anymore, and knowing that I am helping others on their journey is the single greatest reward I get out of what I do.
> 
> Thank you for sharing @Taytay


Well now you know why I am so enthusiastic  loooooove that my husband doesn't smell like an ashtray anymore!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This week I won a competition here on ECIGSSA, 100mls of East by Wiener Vapes, and decided to do a short review on it!
> 
> ...


Fully agree with your interview, this juices is really something special and different and matches well for me with some drinks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MAL (22/11/16)

*Rainbow Monster by Wiener Vape Co. - 3MG*

*Device Setup: *

RTA: Limitless LMC-200/ CoilArt Mage RTA/ Dual 24g Kanthal 8 Wrap- 0.36ohms / Cotton Bacon

*How I Vape:*

Big lung hits

*Website Blurb :*

Allow your taste buds a tinge of bliss, with hints of bright-hued happiness, inhale that rainbow you’ve been chasing, and satisfy your monster craving. Rainbow Monster is that skittle candy vape you have been looking for.

*Aroma:*

Smells like a slush-puppy made with a bag of crushed up skittles

*Key Flavour Notes:*

Lime / Lemon / Sweet Berry / Red Grape (I think?) / Gummy Candy

*My Overall Impression: *

When I was younger I used to love going to the petrol station for those Slush-Puppy machines, where they allowed you to pump as much sickeningly sweet juice concentrate into a cup and top it off with crushed ice, I remember almost OD’ing on the purple juice a few times. Rainbow Monster instantly reminds me of that purple slush puppy flavouring, with a hint of lemon and lime, just enough not to over-power the smooth candy-esque flavour profile. It has a cola-gummy sort of sour element to it, very subtle, but really gives dimension to the flavour. 

*Label/Package Design and Final Notes:*

I love the branding, it’s really unique and it fits the flavour profile, you can tell these guys put in a LOT of effort on all fronts. If you are into fruity/candy vapes, this is a definite ADV.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

MAL said:


> *Rainbow Monster by Wiener Vape Co. - 3MG*
> 
> *Device Setup: *
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha... blue tongues and I swear I had blue insides also

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MAL (22/11/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Hahahahaha... blue tongues and I swear I had blue insides also



I'm more of a Purple dude, but the Blue was my second choice for if Purple was empty


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

MAL said:


> I'm more of a Purple dude, but the Blue was my second choice for if Purple was empty


I really actually did shove my little face under one of those dispensers. Was not the epicness and overflow of joyful feelings I was anticipating. Sticky hair, shirt, sugar rush and my first ever citric acid sweats. Gooood times lmfao


----------



## vapeandacrepe (25/12/16)

Also new to writing reviews, quick first one:

Vape Gear used:
iJoy Tornado Nano RTA with Dual-coil SS 24g 3mm 0.25ohm @ 55w
Wismec RX 2/3 200w

Product:
Wiener Vape Co - Good Boy (RY4)
Nic: 3mg
Description: Smooth tobacco with touch of sweetness

My Review: A touch of woodiness on the inhale with just a bit of sweetness, very light and smooth on exhale with no thick after-taste. Again, so light on exhale, can chain vape this without feeling sick of it. I'm usually one for the richer sweeter fruity flavours but this is such a smooth clean vape. The term "all day vape" is used a lot, but this really deserves the term for me, nice one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Thanks for sharing your review @vapeandacrepe


----------



## Taytay (25/12/16)

vapeandacrepe said:


> Also new to writing reviews, quick first one:
> 
> Vape Gear used:
> iJoy Tornado Nano RTA with Dual-coil SS 24g 3mm 0.25ohm @ 55w
> ...


I recently had the good fortune of winning a bottle of the oak barrel aged version (see beautiful packaging and bottle). Oh my! If you like the regular version, this is the bomb. Nice, smooth and slightly nutty (IMO)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Looks lovely @Taytay 
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lalla (5/7/17)

I won the whole range of Wiener Vape juices and thought I would give some feedback. I’ve only tried a couple of them so far, but I’m really glad that I got this chance because they are really really good. The biggest thing I noticed is how smooth all of these juices were!


*Mr Slinky*
This really took me by surprise. I hadn’t read a description so I really didn’t know what to expect. I picked up some melon straight away & some biscuit. I really thought I had gone mental, but when I read “Melon Desert” I figured I must have been pretty close!

Totally different to anything else I’ve tried, so if you’re looking for something new definitely give Mr Slinky a try!

*Fetch*
I loved this one, and it has to be my favorite so far. The papaya smells a lot stronger than it tastes, but it is really sweet and refreshing!

*Good boy*

I wasn’t too keen on the idea of a tobacco flavour, but seeing as I now have so much of it I figured I had to at least try it!

And I’m glad I did, because it was a lot more caramel, with only a slight hint of tobacco. It was really nice and sweet.

*Dog’s Life*

The description of this one was “vanilla custard with other hidden delights”. I definitely got the smooth sweetness of the custard, with what tasted like some fruit as well. It’s really great and tastes like a bowl of pudding!

*Tail Chase*

Lemon Creams or Fruit Loops? This one was obviously Fruit Loops, and then when @Stosta tasted it he told me that I has wrong and that it was Lemon Creams. He’s always wrong with work stuff so I know he is wrong with this one too, definitely tasty Fruit Loops!

*Roll Over*

This one is definitely one I would get again! Tastes just like banana yogurt! Very smooth, and just the right amount of sweet for me!


I still have a few more to try and will let you guys know what I thought!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (5/7/17)

Lalla said:


> View attachment 100328
> 
> 
> I won the whole range of Wiener Vape juices and thought I would give some feedback. I’ve only tried a couple of them so far, but I’m really glad that I got this chance because they are really really good. The biggest thing I noticed is how smooth all of these juices were!
> ...


Lemon Creams dammit!!!!

Also where do you stash these juices? Simply out of curiosity...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lalla (5/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Lemon Creams dammit!!!!
> 
> Also where do you stash these juices? Simply out of curiosity...



Haha you think I am going to tell you . You must be mental dude

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (5/7/17)

Ryangriffon said:


> Just bought 2 bottles of Good Boy Oak Aged thinking this was going to be the one...Very dissapointed. The 6mg vapes weaker than my other 3mg tobaccos and there is such a slight hint of tobacco that I would not concider it a tobacco flavour. Annoyed at myself for buying into the hype. Still in search of a good local tobacco...



I can't speak for the Oak Aged version @Ryangriffon, but I can talk about Good Boy seeing as it's my all day everyday juice. It's one of the best cigarette styled tobacco's I have personally come across. As for the strength, I get the 18mg 100ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (5/7/17)

My apologies. I do not usually give out such strong opinions especially not in public. Without being cowardly I feel my opinions were to hasty and perhaps got caught up with my own personal issues around my vape addiction and my search for the perfect vape! Strange but true. I believe @Rooigevaar is a very professional and a comitted mixologist and although I may need to add a little extra nic, I will continue vaping and am sure will come to enjoy the new flavour. Thanks and happy vaping all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## contrid (21/7/17)

Here is a tasing and review video I did of Good Boy by Wiener Vape Co:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## contrid (2/8/17)

My take on the Fetch ejuice by Wiener Vape Co:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## contrid (1/9/17)

A review of the Panama ejuice by Wiener Vape Co @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (1/9/17)

Thanks for the video @contrid 
I need to get this juice. Sounds like its something I will like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid (3/9/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the video @contrid
> I need to get this juice. Sounds like its something I will like



You're welcome and thanks for watching.

The ejuice is great but it is cold so if you like menthol you'll like it. Enjoy and let me know what you think once you've tried it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (4/10/17)

Wiener Vape Co review: Rainbow monster

Packaging: Just looking at the bottle, one is compelled to buy it. As with all Wiener Vape Co products that I have encountered, the packaging, as well as the bottle and general aesthetics are superb. The attention to detail depicts the pride with which each bottle was made, and the passion it conveys in their products. @Rooigevaar

Aroma: this was very interesting, because as soon as i opened the bottle, i smelt a grape flavoured sweet. as i went through the bottle however, it matured into an aroma of a range of sweets in a packet. The smell of the actual vapor is of a grape sweet, complemented by all the other flavours of a skittles packet.

Taste: On the inhale, one experiences an array of flavours, but yet again, with grape being dominant. on the exhale, that nostalgic feeling of trying to fit as many jelly tots as you can in your mouth at the same time comes to mind. It is a somewhat confusing, yet exciting taste you just have to take another hit off of, always wanting more. A light and pleasant vape. The flavour is not too overpowering,and I usually sit for hours at a time with this juice.

The juice is transparent and easy on the wick, which i also appreciate. doesn't gunk up the coils at all

All in all, I would say this is a well rounded juice, one where the flavours complement each other to perfection and I wouldn't mind getting a second bottle.
Rating: 8.5/10

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (4/10/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Wiener Vape Co review: Rainbow monster
> 
> Packaging: Just looking at the bottle, one is compelled to buy it. As with all Wiener Vape Co products that I have encountered, the packaging, as well as the bottle and general aesthetics are superb. The attention to detail depicts the pride with which each bottle was made, and the passion it conveys in their products. @Rooigevaar
> 
> ...


Great review @Seemo.wm. I too can remember, a few decades ago, cramming my mouth with those jelly tots!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/18)

Hi all

This is a review of the new tobacco juice from Wiener Vape Co. It's called Taviro and was launched recently. I got a bottle at VapeCon 2018. For those who don't know, Wiener Vape Co is an established and fine local juice manufacturer from KZN. They are represented on the forum by @Rooigevaar. 

I got a 60ml 3mg bottle. I see it retails at various retailers for R230. Been dripping this juice on and off for the past 2 months. Here goes... 

*WIENER VAPE CO. - TAVIRO (3mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a lovely mild and smooth tobacco with a slight liquorice slant. It's lightly flavoured so it makes you want to vape it more and more. I like it for its well balanced flavours and soft texture. It's a unique tobacco for me and I think the flavours work very well together. What a pleasing vape and a winner for me! I would definitely like to order more and try it in a higher nic strength. *





The juice has a slight sweetish smell. Can't see the colour because the bottle is dark but it looks orangy when it comes out. 

To me this is a *very tasty mild and smooth tobacco with a slight liquorice slant.*

First up, the *flavours are very light and subtle*. I pick up three types of flavours here. The *tobacco *is very mild. Not harsh or strong. It's there but not in your face. Then the slight *sweetness*, which I assume is a custard of sorts. These two are very light and well balanced. Then I get a slight "grassy" sort of aromatic taste. I was unsure about this at first, but the more I vaped it the more it tasted like *liquorice*. Slightly sweet, aromatic. But very pleasant. 

The combination of the above I found to be quite unique. I've never tasted a tobacco like this before. And the more I vaped it the more I enjoyed it. The subtle flavours make me want more. They are superbly well blended and balanced. They work so well together and deliver a lovely vape. Very enjoyable to me. And unusual.

There is *slight sweetness* in the vape but this is not a sweet vape. I found it to be more on the *dry *side and it made me a tad thirsty, so have a beverage at hand. It's a *warmish *vape and I think the flavours are more enjoyed this way. Pleased to report that it's *natural tasting*, no synthetic tastes coming through.

The *texture *of the vape makes it special. It's *soft, smooth and svelte.* Premium feeling. Suits the flavours well. The texture and the subtle flavours make this more of a mellow vape for me. I would say it has definite all-day potential even though I didn't vape it like that. (I dripped it occasionally.) I find it very light and intriguing - didn't tire of it - so it makes you want to vape it more. 

*Throat hit was low.* I found it a bit too low for me and wanted it stronger. But that's what I would expect from a 70VG 3mg juice. I'd love to try it in a stronger format. I did get some pleasing tingling on my tongue after vaping - maybe it's the tobacco and that liquorice doing a dance. Vapour production was good.

The *aftertaste *is quite mild. I can taste something slightly sweet (I imagine the custard) and a light tobacco note. It's a pleasant aftertaste and doesn't linger. Leaves my mouth a bit dry though.

It vaped very well in my equipment. I only dripped this juice. I vaped it in the Hadaly (single coil - 25 Watts) and Petri V2 RDA (dual coil and more power 50-60Watts). It was great on both. The Hadaly is great at rendering flavour accurately, but I preferred it a bit more on the Petri - mainly because it was a more substantial vape. *The differences I got on the Petri were as follows:*

At higher power a bit more tobacco comes through. Still lightly flavoured though but a bit more.
A bit more liquorice coming through
Slightly stronger tobacco aftertaste
More volume on the Petri so I found it a bit more pleasing with more satisfaction. Perhaps also because it's so lightly flavoured that I wanted more. Another factor is that I had a basic self made single coil in the Hadaly and Aliens from Smilelykumeenit in the Petri 
There were no major negatives on this juice. Perhaps I'd say I would have wanted it a bit stronger and bolder - but that's not really a criticism because I enjoyed it thoroughly and the subtlety added to the allure.

*This juice gives off the impression that its creator has put in a major effort on it - and it certainly comes through.* So a big thank you to @Rooigevaar for creating this. It has given me lots of vaping pleasure so far and I think it's a winner!

*If you like mild tobacco juices and you want something unusual and very tasty - with a liquorice slant to it - then definitely give this a try. *

Packaging:

Plastic 60ml gorilla type bottle with a fine nozzle that works well. Easy to use and no leaking. Actually, this bottle worked exceptionally well. Not a drop of a leak like one finds on these types of bottles occasionally.
The labelling is striking and the nic strength is clearly marked. PG/VG ratio is on the back. 
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.
The bottle comes in a classy box that looks great and emphasises the quality inside.

Equipment used:

Hadaly - 0.6 ohm simple single coil - Cotton Bacon V2 wick - (20 to 25 Watts)
Petri V2 RDA - 0.37 ohm dual aliens from @smilelykumeenit - Cotton Bacon V2 wicks - (50 to 60 Watts)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/11/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is a review of the new tobacco juice from Wiener Vape Co. It's called Taviro and was launched recently. I got a bottle at VapeCon 2018. For those who don't know, Wiener Vape Co is an established and fine local juice manufacturer from KZN. They are represented on the forum by @Rooigevaar.
> 
> ...



WOW! Thank you for the review @Silver and the awesome photo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/19)

Hi all

This is a review of the fruity *Panama *juice by Wiener Vape Co (represented on the forum by @Rooigevaar ) It was released in mid 2017 - can't believe I am only getting to review it now... I bought a 30ml bottle a long time ago but somehow it got forgotten about at the back of my juice cupboard. Only cracked it open around the beginning of this year and have been vaping it for quite some time. I finished the 30ml bottle and hadn't done the review yet so I bought another 60ml bottle from Foggas when I visited Cape Town recently. I needed to vape it more.

A 60ml bottle costs R220 - I see Foggas has it now on special for R160. I have been vaping the 6mg strength. Here goes... 

*WIENER VAPE CO. - PANAMA (6mg)*

*Bottom line - this is an amazing refreshing fruity vape. A bit of sweetness and some sourness with a good chill. I like the soft and silky smooth texture and the slight sherbet vibe to it. Wow, what a glorious juice with definite allday potential. Love it and can see myself vaping a lot more of it. *



On the left is the old 30ml glass bottle - on the right my new 60ml bottle.

The juice has an orange colour and a fruity smell. I pick up a melon smell. 

*This is an amazing refreshing fruity vape. *

I get a *fruity taste with a bit of sourness*. The fruity has a slight sweet melon slant. The sourness is subtle and tastes like pineapple. The sweetness and sourness work extremely well together in this juice. The whole flavour is nicely chilled - moreso than other commercial juices and I liked that a lot. I wasn't tempted to add more menthol or coolant  It's a very tasty flavour - makes me want to eat it. The flavours are of a medium strength - not in your face but not too light either. Just right. Definitely a complex flavour mix and it comes across beautifully. 

It's on the sweeter side, but not too sweet. It's medium on the dry/wet scale. Given the cooling this is a cool vape. Pleased to report it is 100% natural tasting. 

The *texture of this juice is great and well suited. It has "soft" and silky smooth vapour.* Definite premium feeling to it. It also has a "sherbet" vibe to it too - which adds a slight tingle that I like a lot. 

This is a mellow type of vape - it's not bold. Definite allday potential because I don't get tired of the flavour, the flavours are not too strong and it has a nice chill to it. Wonderful for all times of the day and night. And especially good as a refreshing vape on a hot day! 

The *throat hit was surprisingly reasonable for me *- despite only being 6mg. Moreso than other 6mg juices. I think it has to do with the chill which adds a bit in this department. Lovely. And there's that sherbet tingle which I think contributes a bit too. 

Vapour production was very good - I would say a bit more vapour than most juices. Unless its just that I was taking bigger drags because I liked it  I'm not even sure what the PG/VG ratio is - I may have missed it on the bottle but I think it's a 70VG.

The *aftertaste* in this juice is also fantastic. That bit of sweetness and sourness stays for a bit and the chill stays for even longer. Very nice and refreshing. Leaves a nice clean taste in the mouth. 




The juice vaped very well in my equipment. I tried it on the Hadaly with a 28g paracoil and CB2 wick and in the Dvarw with a fused clapton and Royal Wicks. *Both were very good but I preferred it in the Dvarw by quite a margin.* I found the flavour in the Dvarw was a bit crisper, colder and purer. Slightly less sweet with a bit more sourness. Could have been the wick playing a role, but either way - the vape in the Dvarw on this juice is magical. 

I can't find any negatives with this juice.

If you are into your fruity menthols or you just like fruity juices - definitely give Panama a try. I am quite sure you will be happy. It's a fabulous refreshing fruity juice and has such great flavour. 


Current Packaging:

Plastic 60ml gorilla type bottle with a fine nozzle that works well. Easy to use and no leaking. 
The labelling is decent - perhaps they could have made the nic strength a bit more prominent on the label. It's possible to miss it. Unless I missed it I also did not see the PG/VG ratio on the label. 
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.
The previous bottle (from years ago) was a glass 30ml dropper bottle. Not the easiest using that to fill up a tank but it was good for dripping.

Equipment used:

Hadaly - 0.7 ohm 28g paracoil - Cotton Bacon V2 wick - (about 25 Watts)
Dvarw DL - 0.7 ohm NI80 fused clapton - Royal Wicks - (20 to 25 Watts)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/3/19)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is a review of the fruity *Panama *juice by Wiener Vape Co (represented on the forum by @Rooigevaar ) It was released in mid 2017 - can't believe I am only getting to review it now... I bought a 30ml bottle a long time ago but somehow it got forgotten about at the back of my juice cupboard. Only cracked it open around the beginning of this year and have been vaping it for quite some time. I finished the 30ml bottle and hadn't done the review yet so I bought another 60ml bottle from Foggas when I visited Cape Town recently. I needed to vape it more.
> 
> ...



Mega respect for this juice, it's the juice that got me off the stinkies! I vaped this non stop for almost 4months, only juice I used during that time. More than a year later it's one of the only fruity Vapes I like. I'm more into Tobacco and Dessert juices these days

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (17/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Mega respect for this juice, it's the juice that got me off the stinkies! I vaped this non stop for almost 4months, only juice I used during that time. More than a year later it's one of the only fruity Vapes I like. I'm more into Tobacco and Dessert juices these days



Thats amazing @Dela Rey Steyn !
Kudos to Panama for getting you off the stinkies!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

